# Guidance needed!



## Timwis (7/10/20)

Hello folks, i usually mix with Inawara, Flavourart and Flavorah concentrates but have recently purchased loads of new concentrates of brands i haven't used.

Some are ESAUCE own concentrates which i know are weaker than what i usually use mixing between 10 - 15% and i know the obvious that it's different depending on flavour and standalone to how it might be used within a recipe!

The information i am after is the ball park strength of the following brands:

The perfumers apprentice
Capella flavour drops
Flavour West

Thanks in advance!
Tim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/20)

Hi @Timwis 

wish I could help but am sure the DIY gurus will give their views

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (7/10/20)

I think even within those flavour houses the percentages are different. You'd have to look on ELR and see what the max, min and mean percentage usage are.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

LeislB said:


> I think even within those flavour houses the percentages are different. You'd have to look on ELR and see what the max, min and mean percentage usage are.


I looked on there and can only find reference to the flavor details page but clicking on what i expect to be the link it just refers to it but can't seem to find it on the site? Do you have a direct link to what i need?


----------



## fbb1964 (8/10/20)

I use all the flavours a lot more for looking up concentrates. I found it a lot more useful

https://alltheflavors.com/

ATF are a bit outdated not all flavours appear.

Re elr only shows % if used in actual recipes where it calculates the %s from.
As example.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/10/20)

@Timwis , both ELR and ATF will allow a search by flavor name and the show the average % used in a recipe. You need to be logged in to search on ELR and it shows both single use % and % used in a mix.
For ELR it seems that there are many duplicates listed, so best to check for the one which is used in the most recipes for a more accurate result.

ELR - TOP MENU -> Resources -> Flavor List or https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?q=&lucky=0
ATF - TOP MENU -> FLAVORS or https://alltheflavors.com/flavors

ATF search will update as you type. ATF allows a dropdown & checkbox to pick specific vendors.
ELR search allows the short form, e.g. 'cre bru ina' for Inawera Creme Brulee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Timwis , both ELR and ATF will allow a search by flavor name and the show the average % used in a recipe. You need to be logged in to search on ELR and it shows both single use % and % used in a mix.
> For ELR it seems that there are many duplicates listed, so best to check for the one which is used in the most recipes for a more accurate result.
> 
> ELR - TOP MENU -> Resources -> Flavor List or https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?q=&lucky=0
> ...


Yeah, thanks a lot. Made an account and now the information is coming up. Will use both sites for what i need as ATF is very good but doesn't have info for a couple of brands i need but they are on ELR so i'm all set now! Cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (8/10/20)

I look for info in the "notes" tab when you open the details of a specific flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (8/10/20)

I am by no means a DIY pro and please don't take offence, but I personally think that using a concentrate at 10 - 15% is not good practice and a waste of money.

for instance, a guy once said "mix Soho at 12% its the bomb", so I did, but in all honesty I could not tell the difference between a 12% mix and a 7% mix ...lol (so for me 5% was a waste)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

vicTor said:


> I am by no means a DIY pro and please don't take offence, but I personally think that using a concentrate at 10 - 15% is not good practice and a waste of money.
> 
> for instance, a guy once said "mix Soho at 12% its the bomb", so I did, but in all honesty I could not tell the difference between a 12% mix and a 7% mix ...lol (so for me 5% was a waste)


That is true for the well known brands and super concentrates i usually use, like Flavorah can need depending on flavour less than 0.5% standalone and many of my recipe's that include 5 or six flavours using these only add up to 2-3% in total but believe me some (that i only buy if going cheap) you don't even detect flavour until the 10% mark, like theses ESAUSE flavours and Fab mix etc!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/20)

I find percentages are subjective. There are general rule of thumb ones you can follow, e.g. CAP Super Sweet between 0.5% - 1.5% (depending how sweet you want the juice to be) but it also depends on whether you want to use it as a single flavour mix, in a mix with others and if the latter, what the use of the flavour is in the mix, i.e. top note or enhancement, etc. 

Good example is CAP Vanilla Custard V1. I use this in one of my flavours at 10%, in another at 4% and I even have it as low as 0.5% in another. ELR and ATF are good to get a general idea, but the best is to get to know the flavour and how it would fit in with what you're trying to do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I find percentages are subjective. There are general rule of thumb ones you can follow, e.g. CAP Super Sweet between 0.5% - 1.5% (depending how sweet you want the juice to be) but it also depends on whether you want to use it as a single flavour mix, in a mix with others and if the latter, what the use of the flavour is in the mix, i.e. top note or enhancement, etc.
> 
> Good example is CAP Vanilla Custard V1. I use this in one of my flavours at 10%, in another at 4% and I even have it as low as 0.5% in another. ELR and ATF are good to get a general idea, but the best is to get to know the flavour and how it would fit in with what you're trying to do.


Exactly which is why i just wanted a general ball park idea of the strength of flavourings for a certain brand to give me a starting poing as Flavorah and Fab mix are a million miles apart if you see where i am coming from. I know most of my flavourings such as Inawara, Flavorart, Wonder Fl SC and Flavorah but really just want some idea of the strength of Capella flavor drops, Flavor West and Perfumers Apprentice concentrates. I know the percentage will differ from flavour to flavour and recipe to recipe but after advice on how strong they are compared to other brands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/20)

Okay, so (very) general ball park on these are:
CAP - 3 - 8%
TFA - 2 - 7%
FW - 3 - 8%

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Okay, so (very) general ball park on these are:
> CAP - 3 - 8%
> TFA - 2 - 7%
> FW - 3 - 8%


That's great, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

This was right under my nose as i post my reviews on the Vaping Community forum:

https://vccalc.vapingcommunity.co.uk/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

